# USB Treiber oder USB Stick Treiber Reset



## lukelukeluke (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab nen ziemlich alten Laptop mit SUSE 9.0 und einem USB Anschluss .
Früher hat mein USB Stick immer daran funktioniert, Ich hatte ihn unter /media/sda1/. Unterdessen habe ich mal einen anderen USB Stick eingesteckt, seit dann funktioniert kein USB Stick mehr. Ich habe unter /media/ nicht mehr nur sda1, sondern sda1-4. Ich kann aber keinen davon mounten wenn ich meinen einstecke.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit USB Treiber oder USB Stick Treiber zu resetten, bzw. sie neu zu installieren? Sozusagen auf den Fabrik Standard?
Danke für eure Hilfe!
luke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2005)

Wie sieht das bei Dir dem /dev aus?
/dev/media hoert sich fuer mich im Moment erstmal irgendwie nach DevFS an, muss aber nicht.
Ich nutze UDev, in Zusammenarbeit mit Hotplug. Dabei wird, wenn ich den MP3-Stick (ist ja nix anderes als ein USB-Stick), ein neues Device erzeugt und auf diese Device wird mir auch anhand einer Regel in der UDev-Config ein Link namens mp3stick auf dieses Device erzeugt. Das find ich ganz praktisch da der eigentliche Device-Name ja nicht immer gleich sein muss.

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwas am System geaendert? Moeglicherweise einen neuen Kernel kompiliert?


----------



## lukelukeluke (3. Juni 2005)

Hoi Reptiler,
Habe den Kernel nicht neu kompiliert, auch sonst nicht so viel Änderungen vorgenommen, ausser das ich ab und an Software und Bibliotheken installiert habe. Der Ausschlagpunkt war ja das ich einen anderen Stick angeschlossen habe.
Mittlerweile habe ich aber das Problem mit Hilfe von jemandem lösen können: Habe alle Laufwerke in /media/ gelöscht und das neue hinzugefügt, Infos dazu gabs in /etc/fstab, sobald Hotplug devices eingesteckt werden. Danke für deine Hilfe trotzdem!


----------

